# Boas coming loose all the time



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Never seen boas come loose. Unless something fails. Maybe your boots are just the wrong size. I'd put my money on that.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

I believe Boa systems have a lifetime warranty. Give K2 a shout and see if they can send some new reels and cables your way. The length of the cable should be on the inside of the tongue.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like you have a single boa. 

Tighten it up at the car leaning into the back of the boot. Flex into it a bunch. Retighten. Ride.


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Sounds like you have a single boa.
> Flex into it a bunch. Retighten. Ride.


They are single boas, yes. I do flex the boots when I tighten them. I do not think that just evening out of the tension along the cable could be the issue. When they come loose, they come LOOSE, like they were never tightened in the first place. But the ratchet is still engaged and turning the knob re-tightens them.

It's hard to search "BOA" on this forum since this is a three letter word, but via google I see there are some other threads mentioning this issue.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gardner said:


> They are single boas, yes.
> 
> *….When they come loose, they come LOOSE, like they were never tightened in the first place. But the ratchet is still engaged and turning the knob re-tightens them….*


Yeah,.. That's not right! Go get 'em looked at! If under warranty, shop can proly replace the defective boa easy enough! Broke the cable on mine after 2-3 seasons on 'em. Got the replacement cable, took it to the shop, fixed in 10-15 min. Easy Peezy!!

-edit-
…that 15 minutes included taking the entire boa reel apart, rethreading the wire, and putting it all back together!


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Dumb question, but you do push the Boa twist lock back down after tightening right?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> Dumb question, but you do push the Boa twist lock back down after tightening right?












*OMG!* I _really_ hope for his sake that he does!!! :facepalm3:

:rofl4:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This happened to me as well on my Rykers. I could actually pull the tongue forward and they would loosen while the were NOT on my feet. Email BOA I had replacement parts for my boots and my sons. He had the same boots so I replaced them both. 30 minutes to redo both boots

So yes they do fail if I recall the teeth on the locking gear started to wear out not keeping the reel locked allowing them to loosen all the time 
Your not crazy .... At least about this
I think I had a thread with pics when I did mine search my old topics you should find it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

laces are hard to tie, thats all i know


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> *OMG!* I _really_ hope for his sake that he does!!! :facepalm3:
> 
> :rofl4:


Thought the exact same thing after reading the OP's initial post before scrolling...OP, any way the coiler may be coming unlocked WHILE riding? That's the only thing I could imagine. Tugged by your pants, etc...


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

PorkCereal said:


> Dumb question, but you do push the Boa twist lock back down after tightening right?


Agreed. Dumb.

They way BOAs work is you push them down first, then tighten with the ratchet action. You only pull them up when you want then to freewheel unwind. If you didn't push the bobbin in, you could never tighten it in the first place.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Gardner said:


> Agreed. Dumb.
> 
> They way BOAs work is you push them down first, then tighten with the ratchet action. You only pull them up when you want then to freewheel unwind. If you didn't push the bobbin in, you could never tighten it in the first place.


Yep!!!!! 

And yep!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyways, all I can think of is that the teeth on the ratchet have worn, or you need to tighten the whole mechanism via the Allen Screw that's in the centre!!!!!

If the Allen Screw is left loose it can prematurely wear the teeth in the mechanism!!!!! 

Good habit to tighten them (or check) every time ya put them on!!!!!


----------

